# Poop on the chicken saloon roof



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I bought a really cool chicken coop that is called a "Chicken Saloon". It's much better looking than all the other hideous coops I saw for sale on the local classifieds website.

Anyway, I have 11 chickens and 2 turkeys. I think it was a mistake to have turkeys, but that is another topic altogether. At night the turkeys perch on top of the chicken saloon and, of course, crap everywhere. The well formed poops are not such a huge issue, it's the liquid craps that are an absolute mess. It requires that I use a high pressure hose, every morning, to clean those up. I don't mind so much during the warm summer months, but the cold winter will be coming soon, and I'll no longer be able to use my garden hose due to freezing.

So then I added two ladders in the chicken run, thinking the turkeys might roost on those instead. I don't mind if those get crapped on. It's the spraying of the wood chicken saloon, over and over, that will cause more damage. But the turkeys and chickens don't seem to like the ladders.

What else can I try? I need something else the turkeys can roost on so that they don't go on top of the chicken saloon. You can't see them very well in the photo, but I also have bird spikes installed. That did NOTHING to prevent the turkeys. They just bent the wires down. Four 5 gallon buckets have not prevented them either. They are very determined that the top of the chicken saloon is where they want to be.

Thanks for your help and, please, no belittling replies.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> I bought a really cool chicken coop that is called a "Chicken Saloon". It's much better looking than all the other hideous coops I saw for sale on the local classifieds website.
> 
> Anyway, I have 11 chickens and 2 turkeys. I think it was a mistake to have turkeys, but that is another topic altogether. At night the turkeys perch on top of the chicken saloon and, of course, crap everywhere. The well formed poops are not such a huge issue, it's the liquid craps that are an absolute mess. It requires that I use a high pressure hose, every morning, to clean those up. I don't mind so much during the warm summer months, but the cold winter will be coming soon, and I'll no longer be able to use my garden hose due to freezing.
> 
> ...


to be honest, @pioneerMan, poop is just kinda part of chickens. But I would give them more grit and calcium because the liquid poo seems to be caused be poor diet. Granted., I don't know what you feed them.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

btw, beautiful mountians


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can pretty much tell that there is a space problem with the coop and that many birds. You might be better off getting something that the turkeys can call their own. 

That or install a roost just for them in the run. Although that doesn't look safe if the top is open.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> But I would give them more grit and calcium because the liquid poo seems to be caused be poor diet. Granted., I don't know what you feed them.


Here is the really good organic feed that I give the chickens and turkeys:









Classic Grind Layer Feed, 50 LBs


Our Best Selling Layer Mash Feed Since 2000 Super Premium Complete Organic Feed For Layers Supports Strong Egg Shells and Digestive Health




www.newcountryorganics.com





And yes, the nearby mountains are lovely.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> Here is the really good organic feed that I give the chickens and turkeys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you give them any grit or mealworms? if not than that will Help.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That or install a roost just for them in the run. Although that doesn't look safe if the top is open.


I have some roosts in the corner of the kennel, three of them actually. One is a 2 inch wide board, the other is a plastic pipe and the highest one is an old wooden axe handle. Before I got the chicken saloon, the turkeys and chickens had no problem roosting here. But now they won't. I also have two ladders, as I mentioned in may post.

So what else would you suggest that I add as a roost robin416?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> I have some roosts in the corner of the kennel, three of them actually. One is a 2 inch wide board, the other is a plastic pipe and the highest one is an old wooden axe handle. Before I got the chicken saloon, the turkeys and chickens had no problem roosting here. But now they won't. I also have two ladders, as I mentioned in may post.
> 
> So what else would you suggest that I add as a roost robin416?


you could give them bars instead of boards f=so the poop just goes to the ground. Mine are about 2.3 inches long


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are staying close to their flock. If you could work with that they might decide it's acceptable to move from the roof.

And by ladders you meant the human ladders in the pic?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Do you give them any grit or mealworms? if not than that will Help.


Grit is for grinding up their food. It does not have any nutritional value. Yes it is important to their health, but lacking it won't cause liquid turds. Could cause other issues. But not that. Plus being outside they're likely finding it themselves. And meal worms are a treat. Not a necessity to their diet.

I am not going to assume OPs birds have nutritional problems. But if the _did _it would be much more likely to be caused by the whole grain feed, which allows chickens to pick and chose which grains to eat and can lead to an unbalanced diet.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They are staying close to their flock. If you could work with that they might decide it's acceptable to move from the roof. And by ladders you meant the human ladders in the pic?


So you're saying that the turkeys are on top of the chicken saloon to watch out and protect the chickens? Never thought of that. Yes, the two ladders you see in the pic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe, maybe not. I did read they do support a mixed flock. But I think this is more of they were raised together so they're family and want to remain close. If the coop was a bunch larger they probably would be inside with their kin.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Turkeys like to have sturdy, high roosts. From a distance, the ladders look unstable to me. Build something sturdy near the coop with a top on it, but make it slightly higher.

Maybe something like this, so they have their own shelter.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Turkeys like to have sturdy, high roosts. From a distance, the ladders look unstable to me. Build something sturdy near the coop with a top on it, but make it slightly higher.
> 
> Maybe something like this, so they have their own shelter.
> View attachment 42609


Nice picture, they will generally choose the highest point.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> to be honest, @pioneerMan, poop is just kinda part of chickens. But I would give them more grit and calcium because the liquid poo seems to be caused be poor diet. Granted., I don't know what you feed them.


Agreed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Agreed.


Here at the Sanctuary there is poop on the coop roof, barn rooves, house roof, shop roof, front porch, back deck, steps etcetera.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Here at the Sanctuary there is poop on the coop roof, barn rooves, house roof, shop roof, front porch, back deck, steps etcetera.


And we've seen why it's appeared in all of those places with the pics posted here.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Here at the Sanctuary there is poop on the coop roof, barn rooves, house roof, shop roof, front porch, back deck, steps etcetera.


Yep. Poop is just part of owning chickens. But boy is it worth it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> And we've seen why it's appeared in all of those places with the pics posted here.


It's from the vultures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought they were velociraptors.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I thought they were velociraptors.


Yes, velociraptors and vultures, beggars one and all.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Here at the Sanctuary there is poop on the coop roof, barn rooves, house roof, shop roof, front porch, back deck, steps etcetera.


🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Grit is for grinding up their food. It does not have any nutritional value. Yes it is important to their health, but lacking it won't cause liquid turds. Could cause other issues. But not that. Plus being outside they're likely finding it themselves. And meal worms are a treat. Not a necessity to their diet.
> 
> I am not going to assume OPs birds have nutritional problems. But if the _did _it would be much more likely to be caused by the whole grain feed, which allows chickens to pick and chose which grains to eat and can lead to an unbalanced diet.


I know that the mealworms help and grit does with grinding up food, but I never knew grit didn't help in those ways.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I know that the mealworms help and grit does with grinding up food, but I never knew grit didn't help in those ways.


Mealworms can give them a protein boost, but should be given sparingly as they are very high in fat. They are treats. Though some people give them a bit extra in winter, or during molting season for some extra protein to help stay warm.

As I say, if OPs birds do have nutritional issues, it's much more likely due to the whole grain feed than lack of mealworms.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Mealworms can give them a protein boost, but should be given sparingly as they are very high in fat. They are treats. Though some people give them a bit extra in winter, or during molting season for some extra protein to help stay warm.
> 
> As I say, if OPs birds do have nutritional issues, it's much more likely due to the whole grain feed than lack of mealworms.


Thank you for the information!


----------

